# red cherry and co2



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

Are red cherry shrimps very senstitive on the high level of co2 in the water?
What is the maximum level that they can stand and be healthy and well?

thanks...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Under normal levels of CO2 we use in our tanks, they are perfectly ok. I keep them in my tanks which are in the 30-40ppm CO2 range, as best as I can guesstimate.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Just make sure you buffer your water against any dramatic ph drops when you first start up the CO2. Cherry shrimp like water right around 7.0 and although they can be acclimated to live at a lower ph, (some people keep them at around 6.4), they do not appreciate rapid drops, and will all rush to the surface of the tank.


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

a ok...well my water is a mixture of a pipe and r0 so gh is around 10, ph is always aorund 7..never under..thanks people..


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I breed cherries in a 6 gallon nano and the PH stays around 6.8 - 7.0, temp. around 75 degrees. KH is around 6-7 consistently. They breed like rabbits and I just recently started moving sub -adults to the 90 gallon planted with injected CO2, 35-40 ppm, KH 5, PH 64. - 6.6, temp. arounf 76-77 degrees. I simply took my time acclimateing them to the water change and I have had no issues at all. I did transfer 4-5 pregnant females buy there is so much good cover in the 90 and unlimited space that I can't tell if they dropped the eggs, had babies, etc. ? There is also a healthy population of emperor tetras and rummy nose tetras, so the babies wouldnt last 5 seconds in open water. I have so many I had to move them though. I really like how they look in the big tank. I also have 8 Amanos in the 90. Collectively, they work the algae over good. Darrell


----------

